# split mit einem ODER mehrere Tabulatoren oder Leerzeichen



## osix (26. Okt 2010)

Hallo Java-Forum,

eine Frage: Ich möchte Textdateien verarbeiten, dazu verwende ich derzeit split("\t") um nach Tab getrennt aufzuspalten.

Der übersichtlichkeit kann es vorkommen, daß mehrere Tabs in den Textdateien verwendet werden oder sogar noch Leerzeichen und Tabs gemischt....

Wie kann ich also ein oder mehrere Leerzeichen, ODER ein oder mehrere (!) Tabs als Trennzeichen definieren, das macht nämlich derzeit Probleme. Ein Tab wird problemlos erkannt, bei zwei werden leere Felder gelesen....

Danke schon mal im Vorraus !


----------



## XHelp (26. Okt 2010)

Du splittest eigentlich nach einem regulärem Ausdruck. Somit musst du nur einen passenden basteln.


----------



## osix (26. Okt 2010)

Hm....ja, aber wie mach ich das nur.....\t ist EIN Tab.....aber was sind MEHERER Tabs....
*\t hat nicht funktioniert, .*\t auch nicht....ich weiß nicht richtig weiter.

Link auf Doku genügt auch...


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Okt 2010)

osix hat gesagt.:


> Link auf Doku genügt auch...



Pattern (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## XHelp (26. Okt 2010)

Pseudodoku: Regulärer Ausdruck ? Wikipedia
Und mehrere Tabs ind übrigens: 
	
	
	
	





```
\t+
```


----------



## SlaterB (26. Okt 2010)

Link auf google kennst du, dort 'regulärer Ausdruck java' oder ähnliches eintippen

da du dich aber zumindest schon bemüht hast:
\t+ hilft vielleicht


----------



## osix (26. Okt 2010)

YESSSSS:......\t+ war es !

Danke ANKE !


----------

